

Help us, Thomas Piketty: The 1%’s sick and twisted new scheme  - bostik
http://www.salon.com/2014/06/01/help_us_thomas_piketty_the_1s_sick_and_twisted_new_scheme/

======
cbeach
Has it occurred to leftists and Marxists that some of us will excel in our
working lives, and be rewarded appropriately? And that others will aspire to
the same high living standards, but never do a job so valued in society that
they'll be able to get there easily? And that there's nothing remotely unfair
about that?

The answer is not regressive, protectionist trade unions, or forced wealth
redistribution. The answer is to re-align people's expectations. A person
who's only capable of sweeping the street will never drive a Ferrari. But
there are plenty of routes out of menial work. Re-train. Re-skill. If you work
hard and aspire to do better, you will do. There are countless community
programmes and free training out there.

The socialist turns to wealth redistribution to make everyone equally
miserable. The capitalist says: get off your ass and take responsibility for
your own life, and if you do, the rewards are limitless

~~~
rumcajz
How is what you said related to the article?

------
eterps
Excellent piece

